# Alum 11/05



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Pot Tourny at new galeana at safe light 20.00 plus 5.00 for big fish may have a small side pot for saugeye singles I belive would be 10.00 plus BB pot


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds good...I will probably be there....have a clue as to how many boats?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris how many guys you got and is it an 8hr tournament?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Will and I will be there


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Is it a team event?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Either way - team or solo. Usually ending time is decided by the group the morning of, but expect 2:00 or so, especially if the weather is nice.

Good times and at times spectacular fishing.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Will and I ended up winning today with 3 fish, 9.68lbs. Two nice SM and a 4.45lb LM. There was a mix of LM and SM brought to scale. It looks like the bass are finally moving shallow! 

Mike


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Almost got that 10 lbs.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job guys wasn't a bad day to be out either


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Were there alot of fish caught Mike?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job Mike!
Congrats on your win!!
Any pics???


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Garry - Not a lot of fish brought in. I think maybe only 7 fish or so weighed in overall, with 10 boats there.

Soap - Will got some pics, but he doesn't have a digital. I will post once he gets them developed.

Mike


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Great job Mike and Will those are some nice fish! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

impressive fish, congrats on another win!


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job Mike and Will. Sounds like at least one of Will's spots panned out  Or did it?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys but i can't believe they let you guys weigh those in. I thought you had almost 10 lbs of bass!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting pics Marshall. Yeah, the rainbow/gar bite was really hot. Will is getting to be pretty good with that fly rod


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Will you guys being having another tournament this weekend? I had a guy call looking for a tournament this weekend.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

indian summer is hear better get the fishing in while you can before ya put the boat up.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Took the boat up to Knox today to get it winterized . Took me 3 hours to get there ! As I started to cross the tracks on 95 a volunteer firefighter came up behind me . I pulled over to let them by . I followed them down 95 for a while , and with just about 1/2 mile to go they park accross the road at an accident . There were a few cars bihind me so there was no turning around . within 2 minutes there were 3 squads , a fire truck , Fredricktown PD , and a Highway patrol there . Dont I wish they could respond that fast down here . The second squad to arrive was from Mount Vernon . So , im sitting there with no where to go while they are taking care of things . This was a really bad accident . It only consisted of 1 vehical but they clipped a pole at around 60 mph . It was very hard to sit in the truck for that hour and not look at things with my son due to the screams comeing from the truck that had crashed . There were 2 women and a small boy around 4-5 years old in the crashed vehical . The truck struck the pole shearing it off and flipped over on its side with all 3 passangers on the drivers door due to not wearing a safty belt . I can only imagine how much additional pain on top of their severe injuries that this was causing them . The fire fighters had to break out the jaws to get the truck open and get everyone out . After about 50 minutes , an officer and volunteer came over to thank me for being so patient . They also shared some words with my son who I hope remembers every word . I hope that everyone that was in the crashed vehical recovers from everything and I hope that they never put a child in a vehical without a safty belt again . I also hope that my son will forget the screams that he heard today .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man not good I know alot of people that live out there as i grew up right by Knox marina i hope it wasn't anyone i know and wish the others well. Never a good thing.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Finally got the pics developed. I need a digital camera. Enjoy

Mike


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Excellent pics!
Those sure are some nice fish!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

schwingschwingschwwwinnggggg!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job, those look a little better than the ones i posted for you. I took my pics off since your pics are much better.  After this warm spell i bet you could go get a few more of those babies. Too bad the boat is winterized. Give me a call mike we can get out to the work pond and get a few pigs.


----------

